# CIRRC Exam



## ladonnaalexis (Mar 17, 2010)

Is it necessary to have the anatomical chart for the exam? Can anyone offer any advice? Im scheduled to take the CIRRC exam Saturday and Im starting to get really nervous.


----------



## jtuominen (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi there--

I took the CIRCC exam a few months ago and I did have a set of catheter placement charts. So I would recommend them for sure. Unless you feel comfortable figuring out catheter placements for any type of peripheral intervention they may throw at you (eg. grafts, pulmonary, venous, and head/neck), I would have them. I was in a pinch getting my charts in time for my exam too and I actually was able to call ZHealth directly and they were able to next day deliver them to me so I had them in time for my exam. Their staff were very nice and very helpful. The Zhealth charts are really nice and well worth the money. I think they run about 90 or so dollars.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Mar 21, 2010)

ladonnaalexis said:


> Is it necessary to have the anatomical chart for the exam? Can anyone offer any advice? Im scheduled to take the CIRRC exam Saturday and Im starting to get really nervous.



You really need the charts because you will get questions on catheter placements not from the femoral access.  The charts helped me on those questions.

Good Luck,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## ladonnaalexis (Mar 22, 2010)

Well I took the exam with the charts and it really helped.  Im really glad I had the charts.


----------

